# Strasbourg : AUGStrasbourg : 2005



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

J'ai contacter divers Mac users qui vont à l'AUG à Strasbourg mais personne ne sais si la prochaine aura lieu mardi le 4 janvier 2005   

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## Caster (3 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> J'ai contacter divers Mac users qui vont à l'AUG à Strasbourg mais personne ne sais si la prochaine aura lieu mardi le 4 janvier 2005
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ?



je réponds à moi même   



> La réunion du mardi 4 janvier sera une réunion de travail pour le bureau et les membres autour du planning et des activités 2005 de l'AUG. Elle se déroulera au Schutzenberger (29, rue des Grandes Arcades, à côté de la place Kléber, juste à gauche du MacDo) à 20h15.



par ici


----------



## Caster (7 Janvier 2005)

Mardi 11 janvier s?ouvre à San Francisco le salon "MacWorld Expo". C?est à cette occasion que Steve Jobs s?adressera au public pour présenter les nouveautés d?Apple.


L'Apple User Group Strasbourg vous invite à venir célébrer la nouvelle année et à discuter des annonces lors de notre réunion que nous organisons dans les locaux de BeMac, 18, quai Saint Nicolas à Strasbourg à 20 heures. 


Entrée libre et gratuite - Apéritif offert à l?issue de la réunion - Venez nombreux et parlez-en autour de vous*!


----------



## duracel (8 Janvier 2005)

Opla, j'irai faire un tour.


----------



## Caster (8 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Opla, j'irai faire un tour.



welcome on board


----------



## Caster (11 Janvier 2005)

En tant que seul animateur de ce thread  :sleep: 


autre petite info, à propos de la soirée de ce soir 

voici le mail envoyé par le Président de l'association 



> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> certains d'entre vous ne pourront malheureusement se joindre à la réunion exceptionnelle de l'AUG, ce soir à 20h dans les locaux de BeMac.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

et rien debut fevrier ?

(je passe par là  )


----------



## Caster (1 Février 2005)

ATTENTION MESDAMES ET MESSIEURS ...... l'AUG de février arrive  



> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme tous les mois, le groupe des utilisateurs de Macs de Strasbourg
> organise une soirée autour des produits et logiciels Apple.
> ...




ou toutes les infos sur le site de l'AUG Strasbourg 


*C'est déjà ce soir !!*


----------



## geoffrey (1 Février 2005)

Une question, est ce que les reunions de l'AUG a Strasbourg ne se deroulaient pas a BeMac (quai St Nicolas) fut un temps ??


----------



## lvme (1 Février 2005)

Aï, aï, c'est Raymond qui doit faire la gueule


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

waou, du matin pour le soir.

malheureusement ça sera sans moi, je ne passe dans la metropole européenne qu'en fin de semaine.

bonne soirée


----------



## geoffrey (1 Février 2005)

@lvme : il est au courant ??


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2005)

Plus qu'une heure...


----------



## geoffrey (2 Février 2005)

Reponse a moi-meme : il est au courant


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Février 2005)

Rien sur Saverne?    :rateau:


----------



## geoffrey (3 Février 2005)

Alors cette reunion ???


----------



## Caster (4 Février 2005)

vous l'attendiez .... voilà la dernière vidéo


----------



## geoffrey (7 Février 2005)

Jolie video , et bonne musique  , par contre on voit pas grand chose de la reunion


----------



## Caster (9 Février 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Jolie video , et bonne musique  , par contre on voit pas grand chose de la reunion




Zut .... j'ai oublié de filmer la soirée   
Promis, je le ferai pour la prochaine


----------



## Caster (15 Février 2005)

je préviens un peu tard je le sais .... mais mieux vaut tard que jamais, donc :



> Contrairement à ce qui était prévu, l'Assemblée Générale du 15 février est reportée au 1er mars. Les convocations ont été envoyées aux membres.
> 
> 
> Nous tiendrons tout de même notre réunion à 20h. Etant donné le préavis très court, nous n'avons pas préparé de thème spécifique. Je suggère que nous mettions la soirée à profit pour préparer la réunion du 1er mars, et aussi, simplement, pour permettre à toutes les personnes présentes de partager leurs expériences Mac.
> ...




retrouver toute les infos sur AUG 
ou plus simplement en venant nous voir


----------



## Caster (17 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je préviens un peu tard je le sais .... mais mieux vaut tard que jamais, donc :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La soirée, même en étant un peu improvisée, était très sympa ...... allez voir les photos  .....
La prochaine qui aura lieu le 1er mars devrait être GENIALE .... mais stop ...... j'en ai déjà trop dit ........ la suite des annonces la semaine prochaine


----------



## Caster (26 Février 2005)

Voilà, c'est encore moi ....... décidement, je me sens bien eul sur ce tread ....... mais bon   

Je vous annonce, *mardi 1er mars*,  notre prochaine soirée AUG sur Strasbourg :

_Cette soirée sera un peu spéciale et exceptionnelle. 
Nous vous donnons rendez-vous à 20h, à la maison des associations, 1 place des Orphelins à Strasbourg, pour notre AG ordinaire suivi d'une AG extraordinaire afin de mettre à jour nos statuts et de procéder à l'élection du nouveau bureau de notre chère association.

Si vous ne pouvez venir à la partie statutaire, vous pouvez nous rejoindre vers 21h30 pour participer à notre 2ème partie de soirée où nous vous présenterons l'intégralité de la gamme des portables d'Apple (iBook et PowerBook) .... afin de pouvoir les admirer, les comparer, les essayer et d'avoir les avis et commentaires de leur propriétaire._ 


retrouvez nous sur AUG STRASBOURG


----------



## Caster (1 Mars 2005)

A ce soir !!!!! vu les retours (par sur ce Forum :rateau: ) , il va y avoir du monde


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> A ce soir !!!!! vu les retours (par sur ce Forum :rateau: ) , il va y avoir du monde



Si j'avais une tuture  :rateau:


----------



## Caster (1 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais une tuture  :rateau:


revends ton MAC et achète une voiture  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> revends ton MAC et achète une voiture  :rateau:  :rateau:



Pas bete, mais après il faut que j'ai mon permis  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Pas bete, mais après il faut que j'ai mon permis  :rateau:


 :affraid: tu conduis ton mac sans permis !?  :affraid:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu conduis ton mac sans permis !?  :affraid:



 :sleep:


----------



## Caster (3 Mars 2005)

bon, revenons à nos moutons ...... la vidéo est en ligne pour ceux qui n'étaient pas présent.

ou sur le 

site de l'AUG 


peut-être à la prochaine soirée ...... j'espère en tout cas que ce clip vous aura donné envis de venir


----------



## Caster (4 Mars 2005)

je suis désolé de refaire un Post ..... mais je ne peux plus éditer le précédent .... bref, la vidéo juste au dessus avait une très mauvaise compression, la revoilà mais en MEPG4


----------



## Jedi (25 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je suis désolé de refaire un Post ..... mais je ne peux plus éditer le précédent .... bref, la vidéo juste au dessus avait une très mauvaise compression, la revoilà mais en MEPG4



Sympa la vidéo  

'faudra que j'essaye de passer un de ces quatres à votre club...  

(il tue le "vieux" PDA Apple à la fin, vraiment nickel en plus  )

a+


----------



## Caster (26 Mars 2005)

Jedi a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la vidéo
> 
> 'faudra que j'essaye de passer un de ces quatres à votre club...
> 
> ...



prochaine soirée prévue le mardi 5 avril


----------



## Caster (1 Avril 2005)

Voilà ....... on va y arriver .........

*mardi 5 avril à 20h* à maison des Associations, aura pour thème *iLife05* (les nouveautés et quelques tutoriaux ...) et *iWork*.

Mais j'en profite pour vous annoncer que nous vous proposerons une conférence (mini-formation) durant ce même mois d'avril, sur le montage video de A à Z. De la prise de vue à la capture sous Final Cut Pro, suivi du montage, des divers effets avec Motion, jusqu'aux techniques l'encodage.

Bref, une soirée qui s'annonce passionnante mais également réservée à un public averti ou familiarisé avec iMovie.

Je finirai par vous annoncer que certains membres travaillent "hardement" pour mettre en ligne dès que possible un site AUG new look, TOUT NEUF qui sera nettement plus convivial et interactif ..... Mais dès à présent, vous pouvez laisser vos commentaires et suggestions sur ce site.

Cédric

_Bref venez nombreux ... on vous attend_


----------



## FredStrasbourg (1 Avril 2005)

Tant que vous serez "macqués" (sans jeu de mot) avec une certaine boutique sur les quais...


----------



## Caster (1 Avril 2005)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Tant que vous serez "macqués" (sans jeu de mot) avec une certaine boutique sur les quais...



1 / On n'est marié à personne (enfin moi si .... à ma femme   )
La preuve, nous avons changé de locaux

2 / Les gens de cette boutique ont toujours été très corrects avec nous .... et n'ont jamais insité à acheter quoique ce soit ..... bien au contraire.

3 / Pour finir, si tu as un pb avec eux ...... tu ferais bien de le règler .....

4 / Si tu ne veux pas venir ..... tant pis pour nous dans ce cas


Allez peut-être, à une prochaine


----------



## geoffrey (1 Avril 2005)

Des problemes avec xxxx fred ?

On évite, merci
golf


----------



## FredStrasbourg (4 Avril 2005)

Plein, que je ne détaillerai pas ici. Et je suis pas le seul, d'après de nombreux témoignages.
Mais bon, tant pis.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Avril 2005)

Je suis assez curieux (et strasbourgeois de plus  ) donc si vous voulez bien m'expliquer en MP  (si non, c'est pas grave)


----------



## Caster (22 Avril 2005)

l'AUG Strasbourg  organise 2 réunion pour le mois de mai



> - La première : Mardi 3 Mai à 20h à la maison des associations (place des Orphelins à la Krutenau).
> iPhil nous présentera le tout nouveau système d'exploitation
> Made in Apple : 10.4 alias TIGER
> 
> ...



Merci de me laisser un message privé, si vous venez


----------



## Caster (3 Mai 2005)

A ce soir les amis ..... 20h pétante !


----------



## Caster (12 Mai 2005)

Nous y voilà ...... l'AUG STRASBOURG organise ce soir la soirée sur la VIDEO DE A ........ Z
Entrée libre ........ à 20h à la Maison des Associations - place des Orphelins à Strasbourg


----------



## Caster (5 Juin 2005)

les mois passent et ne se resemblent pas à l'AUG STRASBOURG ....

*prochaine réunion : mardi 7 juin !* 


> Après nos deux précédentes réunions du mois de mai : Présentation de TIGER et Montage Vidéo ...
> 
> Notre prochain rendez-vous approche :
> Mardi 7 juin à 20h à la Maison Des Associations
> ...



toutes les infos, par ici


----------



## ivanlefou (6 Juin 2005)

intéressantte cette petite reunion sur base de mini...
c'est ouvert à tous le monde?
surtout à un futur switcheur sur mini?


----------



## Caster (9 Juin 2005)

pour ceux et celles qui n'ont pas pu venir .... voici le résumé en vidéo de notre réuion


----------



## Caster (17 Septembre 2005)

A tous ceux qui sont de la région ou de passage, mardi le 20/09, nous organisons notre soirée de rentrée avec pour thème : l'Apple Expo.
Nous aurons même, une vidéoconférence avec un envoyer spécial !!

tous les infos sur AUG Strasbourg


----------



## Caster (16 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux qui souhaitent nous faire un petit coucou ... voici notre Keynote à nous  

*On vous attend nombreux*​


----------



## paradize (16 Octobre 2005)

J'adore

"repas avec conjointes". Ca veut dire que mon copain, jdois l'habiller en fille ?   

Je suis sur strasbourg, mais le seul truc qui m'intéresse, c en juin (les blogs) c a d pendant les exams, pas cool, mais alors pas cool du tout...:hein: 

Sinon, c intéressant de savoir que ça existe, cette structure.... 

Ptete à bientôt


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

Dès les premiers beaux jours de 2006, il y aura une ÆS en Alsace  

Sur un bon WE bien rempli  
Strasbourg -> la Route des Vins -> Mulhouse 
Vas y avoir le problème du couchage du samedi soir à résoudre :mouais: 
Mais on en reparlera en temps et en heure


----------



## paradize (17 Octobre 2005)

Pour le couchage ? Y'a l'étap hôtel à Sélestat, lol, c en centre alsace, comme ça, vous serez entre strass et Mulhouse...


----------



## Caster (6 Novembre 2005)

Je vous annonce notre prochaine réunion, qui est ouverte à toutes et à tous :

Nous vous proposons pour cette réunion du mois de novembre, de faire le tour des différents *formats de compression vidéo (MPEG-1, MPEG 2, MPEG 4, AVI, DivX, MOV et autres)*. En introduction, nous passerons en revu les différents lecteurs disponibles sur notre plateforme, puis nous verons en fonction des besoins quels sont les formats vidéos à utliser et quels en sont les réglages et optimisations à faire pour obtenir le meilleur résultat.

Nous vous donnons rendez-vous à la Maison des Associations

Place des Orphelins 67000 Strasbourg

*MARDI 8 Novembre à 20h précise*

Toutes les infos sur le site de l'AUG STRASBOURG​


----------



## Caster (5 Décembre 2005)

Demain .... il se passe quelque chose à Strasbourg ...... et c'est par ici ! 


> Apple a réalisé un tour de maître en proposant avec chaque ordinateur marqué de la pomme, une suite "multimédia" permettant à toutes et à tous, à l'heure du numérique (appareil photo, camescope etc ...), de réaliser de véritable petite production et ceci avec l'intuitivité made in Apple !
> 
> Notre prochaine réunion aura pour thème : iLife et plus particulièrement iPhoto, iMovie, iDvd.
> Afin d'éviter de long discours, nous mettrons en place 3 ateliers afin de passer directement à la pratique. N'ésitez pas à venir avec des amis .... nous nous ferons un plaisir de leur montrer qu'elles sont les solutions Apple.
> ...


----------



## Caster (7 Décembre 2005)

Petit souvenir de notre dernière réunion


----------



## cupertino (7 Décembre 2005)

Faut voir ce que ça donne, j'avais proposé au Boss de l'AUG si il voulait pas que je vienne avec tout mon matos NeXT et mes Newton, j'ai aussi un TAM mais bon pas de réponse...
J'avais vu une vidéo ou la majorité des membres ne savait même pas ce q'était un Newton, dommage.

Ce n'est pas méchant, mais je n'aime pas réellement les nouveaux Macusers qui ont découvert le mac avec l'iMac ou l'iPod par exemple, Apple a une histoire et cela joue aujourd'hui sur son futur...


----------



## Caster (7 Décembre 2005)

cupertino a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir ce que ça donne, j'avais proposé au Boss de l'AUG si il voulait pas que je vienne avec tout mon matos NeXT et mes Newton, j'ai aussi un TAM mais bon pas de réponse...
> J'avais vu une vidéo ou la majorité des membres ne savait même pas ce q'était un Newton, dommage.
> 
> Ce n'est pas méchant, mais je n'aime pas réellement les nouveaux Macusers qui ont découvert le mac avec l'iMac ou l'iPod par exemple, Apple a une histoire et cela joue aujourd'hui sur son futur...



ce n'est pas méchant non plus ... mais je trouve bien regrettable ton point de vu sur les nouveaux Macusers .... car il faut bien débuter ou découvrir un jour ... et sans eux .... la nouvelle santé de la Pomme ne serait pas au rdv.
Par contre, si tu souhaites proposer une conférence sur NeXT ou autre .... je suis le Vice Président de l'AUG .... et je peux très bien te programmer quelque chose


----------

